# The three uses of the law in the Mosaic Covenant?



## Pergamum (Jul 15, 2017)

QUESTION IN 3 parts:

-Was the first use of the law, to condemn sinners and point to Christ, a part of the Mosaic Covenant?

-Was the second use of the law, to restrain evil, apart of the Mosaic Covenant?

-Was the third use of the law, to guide believers, a part of the Mosaic Covenant?


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 15, 2017)

I would phrase it this way: the three uses of the law are present in all administrations of the CoG after the Fall. Only the "restraint" use of the law is present outside the CoG additionally. It is present in unbelievers due to the image of God implanted upon all people. 

At the same time, pre-Christ administrations of the CoG focused more on the pedagogical than the post-Christ administration. The pedagogical use of the law can have a redemptive-historical aspect as well as a synchronic aspect. This is only a question of degree, not difference in kind among the administrations.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 15, 2017)

The restraint use of the law is also present among those in the Cof G too, right?


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 15, 2017)

Yes, all three uses are present in all the CoG.


----------

